# heat transfer puzzles - any tips?



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

any one heat press puzzles. I have 2 clients interested now. Where and any problems with doing them. Any one know where I can get them on the west coast. yes even I don't know everything...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Puzzels.*

We used to sell puzzles, they had to be sublimated or heat transfered with a color laser copier paper for hard surfaces. They were somewhat successful and customers liked them, but we dropped them when we quit carrying dye-sub inks and printers a few years back. The only company that I know that sells them is Paramount Services from FL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Puzzels.*

I think conde.com might sell puzzles as well, but I think they are fore dye-sub only?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Puzzles*

Soft Expressions has the puzzles also http://softexpressions.com/software/notions/transfer.html#mou

Diane


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Puzzles*

Hello,
you may want to check with RPL,but the problem is ,they are on the east coast


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Hi Badalou,

Wondering if you ever found a good transfer paper distributer for the puzzles. My 12yr old son started a t-shirt business with his cartoon strip and has also received some requests for puzzles and bumber stickers. Do you heat press puzzles like the t-shirts?

LydKid


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Hey Lou, it's an HONOR to serve *you* for once!  

I've done two puzzles so far (yeah, big deal, I know...) They both came out great!

I original bought mine from printonit.com -- it was a 30 piece puzzle, 7.5" x 9.5" The kit of 2 puzzles with 2 sheets of transfer paper was $6.99, which is actually pretty cheap, but you can also just buy the puzzle (no transfer sheets) 25 for $59.99. You can also get puzzles from:

Coastal - $2.50 ea.
Bestblanks - $4.25 ea.
lawsone-store.com - $19.50 for 10 pack

Hope that helps, my friend!
Melissa


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Puzzles*

I've done puzzles too. The only part you have to make sure you do correctly is the size, just a little bit bigger than the size of the puzzle, and all will be good. 

Lore


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Puzzles*

OH! I forgot to say where I got them...

I got them from Coastal Business supply ... or what I call them... Coastal Biz.  


Lore


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Lou check this link from coastalbusinessSublimation Supplies - Sublimation Blanks - Imprintable Puzzles


----------



## VinnyYak (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

I've done mouse pads using both dye sub and light transfer paper. With dye sub, I don't trim anything. With transfer paper, I trim the edges after pressing. A mouse pad is about the same size as most puzzles. If you use transfer paper to press onto the puzzle, how do you trim the individual pieces of the puzzle? That's the piece of the puzzle that I have to uncover (no pun intended).


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



VinnyYak said:


> I've done mouse pads using both dye sub and light transfer paper. With transfer paper, I trim the edges after pressing. A mouse pad is about the same size as most puzzles. If you use transfer paper to press onto the puzzle, how do you trim the individual pieces of the puzzle? That's the piece of the puzzle that I have to uncover (no pun intended).


Vinny, this is what I do. Create the design 1/4" bigger than the puzzle or mousepad. You can trim it to make positioning easier, or just leave the whole sheet -- it's up to you. Press - the excess peels away with the backing paper when peeled. There is NO need to trim after pressing.

After pressing, the transfer paper bonds to the puzzle, and the puzzle pieces should easily separate from each other. I like to leave most of the puzzle whole so the design can be seen, but sometimes remove one or two, and have them floating around in the gift box -- just so it's apparent that it's a puzzle.

These puzzles went over great with my customers, and I will be using them as party favors for my daughter's 5th birthday in March!

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



angelic_endeavor said:


> Vinny, this is what I do. Create the design 1/4" bigger than the puzzle or mousepad. You can trim it to make positioning easier, or just leave the whole sheet -- it's up to you. Press - the excess peels away with the backing paper when peeled. There is NO need to trim after pressing.
> 
> After pressing, the transfer paper bonds to the puzzle, and the puzzle pieces should easily separate from each other. I like to leave most of the puzzle whole so the design can be seen, but sometimes remove one or two, and have them floating around in the gift box -- just so it's apparent that it's a puzzle.
> 
> ...


Hi Melissa,

Where do you normally buy your puzzles now?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Hi Kelly!

I haven't ordered any as of yet -- just didn't get around to it with the holidays and all. But, after weighing the pricing options, I think I'm just going to order them from printonit.com again. The cheapest price for the puzzle alone was from Coastal at $2.50 each, plus add the price of transfer paper and the price goes up. For $6.99 at printonit.com, I get two puzzles and two transfers so it's $3.50 each and I don't have to worry about getting paper (since I don't think I could use IronAll b/c it stretches...) and paying more S&H fees.

For the bday party, I'll probably buy the 25 puzzles for $60 and get the paper from them too (forgot how much their paper is). It worked great before so...

I'll PM you before I leave work.

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Is this for inkjet or sublimation puzzles?


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

I've never done 'em, but Coastal Business carries them too: 

Heat Transfer Blanks - Imprintable Fabric Puzzles


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



Chani said:


> Is this for inkjet or sublimation puzzles?


 
Melissa and I both have the c88+ inkjets with pigment ink, I am still using original, but Melissa is changing her ink to a bulk system. Her ink is still pigment type, but I can't recall the brand off the top of my head.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



Girlzndollz said:


> Melissa and I both have the c88+ inkjets with pigment ink, I am still using original, but Melissa is changing her ink to a bulk system. Her ink is still pigment type, but I can't recall the brand off the top of my head.


I guess that's my answer, then! 

Thanks!


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



angelic_endeavor said:


> Vinny, this is what I do. Create the design 1/4" bigger than the puzzle or mousepad. You can trim it to make positioning easier, or just leave the whole sheet -- it's up to you. Press - the excess peels away with the backing paper when peeled. There is NO need to trim after pressing.
> 
> After pressing, the transfer paper bonds to the puzzle, and the puzzle pieces should easily separate from each other. I like to leave most of the puzzle whole so the design can be seen, but sometimes remove one or two, and have them floating around in the gift box -- just so it's apparent that it's a puzzle.
> 
> ...


I usuallu use Ironall for my shirts but also thought that that type of transfer may not be good for puzzles because it stretches. What type of transfer paper did you use? Which is best for puzzles?

Lyd


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

Lou's post here was actually from last year. I wonder what he went with as well.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

As in anything else I buy, I usually search numerous sources to find the best price. In the case of puzzles, it was RPL.

They have 110 piece 7x9 (approx.) for $2. I couldn't find anything less expensive. Shipping was fast; puzzles are good quality.


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

What is RPL? and Which kind of transfer paper are you using?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Puzzles*

Are most of you using fabric topped puzzles? 

I'm using puzzles from ProWorld, along with their clearsoft ink jet paper.
SOLD PER PACK ONLY

On the puzzles I'm using when you pull the pieces apart it leaves an annoying white friz on the edges where it was connected to the other pieces. I'm sure anyone that's used fabric puzzles knows what I'm talking about. Is that just part of using fabric puzzles or should I try a different brand of puzzle and/or paper?


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



pshawny said:


> Are most of you using fabric topped puzzles?
> 
> I'm using puzzles from ProWorld, along with their clearsoft ink jet paper.
> SOLD PER PACK ONLY
> ...


Hi Pshawny,

I'm using fabric puzzles as well. I get them from Coastal Business Supplies. When I make them I use the JetPro Soft Stretch transfer paper and press with the transfer paper covering. I have found that combo to the best bet when you are using a heat press. I don't know how you present the puzzle to the client, but the white residue seems to dissapates when you break the puzzle apart so I sell them broken and include a picture. I have found however that the puzzles round inserts sometimes lift off when you pull the transfer paper off. The rep at coastal suggested putting a magazine underneath the bottom to possibly correct that issue. Who knows the additional pressure may circulate more heat and resolve the waxy surface too. I have to make a new batch this weekend. I'll post how they turn out. The puzzles are my best seller outside of the t-shirts. 

Another note... If you do break them apart pull instead of twist.

Lydkid


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Puzzles*

I guess my problem is the puzzles aren't fully cut apart. The pieces are cut out of course, but they are joined together in the corners. When I pull the pieces apart it leaves a white fuzzy spot at the corners of every piece. Are Coastal Business Supplies puzzles like that too?


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

No, not really. I also bend them a little bit before I break them. There may be 1 or two spaces that are tightly hitched but I'll take an exacto knife and splice a litttle to split them. Otherwise they are fine. At Coastal you can order a few at a time you don't have to purchase a large package. I suggest that you buy a couple at first and try them out. I like the 110 ct. because they have smaller cuter pieces


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Puzzles*

I have not sold any yet but bought a few from Coastal for testing. What is the selling price for a 30 piece, 8 x 10 puzzle. Puzzle, paper and ink would be about $4.00. Can you get $8.00 to $10.00?


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to do sub on puzzles I got from QLT but they are in NY I don't remember how much they were but I bought them by the dozen, they came in various colors, and they sold pretty well as an upsell to customers buying other things. I haven't tried the ink jet ones but I was told they had to be cut after being printed. Maybe things have changed by now. everything keeps improving.


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*

If we sell them separately they will sell for about $7.95. It really depends who you target market is. I usually include the puzzle in gift a basket along with a t-shirt, bumper stickers and a calendar but my target market is on the younger side (6-13+). It also depends what the puzzle has on it. We have a cartoon strip so some puzzles are funnier than others which would in essence generate more about $1+. Corporate clients are another story they use them for advertising, PR etc. so they have more requirements.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Funny, I didn't have a problem with breaking the pieces... I pressed it, and actually had a hard time keeping it together to get it in a plastic ziploc! LOL... I have only done a few, but people seem amazed to see their custom photo design laid out in the shape of a puzzle, so I always keep it in one piece.

I used green-line paper from printonit.com, and the photo resolution was very good. I was afraid of using IronAll or Jet Pro SofStretch because of the stretchability -- I was concerned that I'd have a problem separating the pieces. Do you think that's why you guys are having a problem? I also did not have any problems with "fuzz".

I would definitely purchase the paper and puzzle from them again, although it wasn't a big puzzle and was only something like a 16 or 24 piece puzzle, which is good for my market -- young kids.

Melissa


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

hey lou dont 4get my pix =/


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Puzzles*



lydkid said:


> Hi Pshawny,
> 
> I'm using fabric puzzles as well. I get them from Coastal Business Supplies. When I make them I use the JetPro Soft Stretch transfer paper and press with the transfer paper covering. I have found that combo to the best bet when you are using a heat press. I don't know how you present the puzzle to the client, but the white residue seems to dissapates when you break the puzzle apart so I sell them broken and include a picture. I have found however that the puzzles round inserts sometimes lift off when you pull the transfer paper off. The rep at coastal suggested putting a magazine underneath the bottom to possibly correct that issue. Who knows the additional pressure may circulate more heat and resolve the waxy surface too. I have to make a new batch this weekend. I'll post how they turn out. The puzzles are my best seller outside of the t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I just bought some puzzles and was wanted to know how long you press them for. I was told to prepress it for 15 secs, let it get cool and then press for 10 secs and hot peel. I tried one but it didn't come out right so I'm wondering if that's the correct way to press them or if there's a better way. Thanks


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

That time is not correct. I have done a few puzzles. 

Pre press for 1 minute face up or until the steam stops venting. (Which ever comes first)

Let puzzle fully cool,

Then press for 55 sec.

Good luck


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use either of those methods. I treat them much like t-shirts. 375 degrees for 25 seconds. Ah! Maybe my pressing time is too short and that could be why the round inserts peel apart from the puzzle. With the exception of the peeling apart the images comes out great. It would be nice though if the puzzles were a little thicker.

If anyone else has any additional input that would be great. The magazine underneath did not help with the peeling issue and the puzzles are too pricy to make mistakes with. 

Lydkid


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah...I tried putting the magazine under the puzzle too and it didn't work. I tried pressing like I would a t-shirt and it didn't work out either. But 55 secs ? Isn't that too long?


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

I called Coastal and they said no pre-pressing. So I used JetPro and pressed for 25 secs and peeled right away. It came out nice. I waited till it cooled completely before separating it so now my only problem is when I separated it there were some little fuzzy pieces where the puzzle is connected.


----------



## catreid (Jun 3, 2008)

I just picked up some fabric puzzles and the picture like someone else mentioned is coming out great but the fabric layer comes up with the transfer paper. I had to be very quick about peeling if I was to get the transfer paper up at all. If someone has figured out how to get around this I would be very grateful. I think they are such a great addition to a product line but I went through almost a pack of them tonight and I got two that were somewhat successful. 

Carolyn


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Carolyn,

I have been making the puzzles for about a month now and have concluded that the hotter your press is the better the puzzles come out. The transfer paper will slide right off much easier. Coastal suggests 350 for 20 sec (I think, check their site). However, I press at 375 for about 22-25 seconds. My machine is a 16x20 Hotronix. I have noticed though that the newest batch of puzzles have some kind of cirular/oblong condensation puckle in the center of them (5"x4"). I'm not sure if the puzzles have moisture in them similar to t-shirts. I have not tried the 10 sec pre-press because the puzzles are still turning out great but I did notice it.

LydKid


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What pressure is everyone using, for their heat press puzzles? They sound intresting. I may have to try them.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## catreid (Jun 3, 2008)

Lydid,

I went hotter at various temps. I tried both pre pressing and not. I got two out of 8 that were usable. I am going to use a different paper, and also try reheating one of the puzzles from last night. Wish me luck! A note to Mike...I have tried various pressures as well, my supplier says medium to heavy. I have to really take notes to see which methods are most successful. Once I figure it out I will post any information I find. They do look great, and everyone that saw them loved them.
Carolyn


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you using sublimation, or regular transfer?

I use sublimation for puzzles, prepress for 1 minute and then press for 55 Seconds according to my instructions from Conde. Turns out great everytime.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dervent, after catching up on this thread, it seems to me like most, if not all the folks, other than you are using inkjet heat transfer, not dye sub. It sounds like you are having a really easy time with your puzzles, tho.

Is there anyone having an easy time and great success puzzle after puzzle with the inkjet heat transfer products? Thanks.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

It seems that way. I guess I need to try the inkjet transfer at some point and see how it turn out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

derventquant said:


> It seems that way. I guess I need to try the inkjet transfer at some point and see how it turn out.


 
Hi Dervent, 

Why would you want to try it if your puzzles come out so well everytime? Are you trying to get away from dye sub costs?

Hey, btw, I just watched a special on Turks and Ciacos last night on TV. What an absolutely gorgeous location. Good for you, living in paradise!


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

Check Coast Graphic Supply in Van Nuys, California. They carry dye-sublimation substrates like puzzles.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

badalou said:


> any one heat press puzzles. I have 2 clients interested now. Where and any problems with doing them. Any one know where I can get them on the west coast. yes even I don't know everything...


Bestblanks sells them. 30 - 252 pieces. Paramount has puzzles but not the kind you're thinking of.

Conde also sells puzzles.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Kelly,
It seems so. I guess I will have to try in the future


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Badalou! Joto and Starline Pacific have them on the West Coast last time I checked.


----------



## jigsawpuzzle (Jan 31, 2012)

Regarding Heat Transfer Puzzle issues:

For inkjet transfers: 375 degrees for 25 seconds
For Sublimation transfers: 400 degrees for 40 seconds
For Laser transfers: 400 degrees for 40 seconds. (Peel HOT)

Note: Laser transfers will only work on our Special Substrate where there will be no lifting of the material and never any white residue. This is exclusive to products of jigsawpuzzle.com.

Any further questions please contact Marcia or Alex directly at 215.357.8346.


----------

